

Drizzle7, a Rackspace backed MySQL fork - The icing on the cake - LinuxJedi
http://www.linuxjedi.co.uk/?p=144

======
Tomek_
Remember there is also MariaDB, quote from they webpage:

 _MariaDB is a database server that offers drop-in replacement functionality
for MySQL. MariaDB is built by some of the original authors of MySQL, with
assistance from the broader community of Free and open source software
developers. In addition to the core functionality of MySQL, MariaDB offers a
rich set of feature enhancements including alternate storage engines, server
optimizations, and patches._

<http://mariadb.org/>

~~~
LinuxJedi
I have a lot of respect for MariaDB, but they are aiming to be a drop-in
replacement for MySQL. Drizzle is not a drop-in replacement and intentionally
broke some compatibility to reach it's goals.

~~~
Tomek_
Not denying it, both projects have slightly different goals. But since some
people reading this discussion might consider switching from MySQL to Drizzle
it doesn't hurt to present them other options, which in some cases might suit
them better (depending on what are your exact needs).

------
iaskwhy
The second part is already online although not linked form the first one:
<http://www.linuxjedi.co.uk/?p=152>

Edit: Actually it is linked ("Next post") but I was looking for it on the text
itself, sorry! Also, my link was from a Google search, edited to the correct
link.

~~~
LinuxJedi
Thanks for pointing that out :) The final part will be up tomorrow outlining
the future plans for Drizzle.

------
krummas
One of the best features in drizzle for me is its flexible replication, i
built rabbitreplication about a year ago which replicates from drizzle to
basically anything over rabbitmq.

Read more here: <http://www.rabbitreplication.org/>
[http://developian.blogspot.com/search/label/rabbitreplicatio...](http://developian.blogspot.com/search/label/rabbitreplication)

* note that rabbitreplication needs a bit of love to actually work since the GBP messages have changed since i last had time to update it.

~~~
LinuxJedi
We do plan to work on things like Rabbit and Tungsten replicators soon. In the
mean time we recommend the native solution which is similar to MySQL's
master/slave but uses the GBP messages stored in an InnoDB table.

------
dmethvin
What is the advantage of dropping the smaller integer types? Does it reduce
the per-record overhead for example? I have worked with a table that had about
200 million rows and 4 1-byte tinyint values. If those had to be full 4-byte
ints it would require another 2GB to store and reduce the number of records
that could fit in memory. Unless there is savings elsewhere?

~~~
ldng
I think the point was to trim down the beast. For that you need tradeoff some
features I guess. So small int were cut off. As were triggers, views and
stored proc. Most of which is hardly used by target audience, webdev that is.

~~~
LinuxJedi
There are plans to bring back at least stored procs very soon. But to do them
properly and as a plugin type (so if you don't need them they aren't there)

------
wladimir
It seems like the draft of NoSQL database solutions has made people think
about databases, and thus also bumped up innovation in the SQL domain. Many
interesting projects around MySQL these days.

------
maratd
Is there something similar to phpmyadmin that will work with drizzle? It seems
phpmyadmin is not 100%. [http://blog.cihar.com/archives/2010/10/21/drizzle-
phpmyadmin...](http://blog.cihar.com/archives/2010/10/21/drizzle-phpmyadmin-
demo-server/)

~~~
LinuxJedi
The link you supplied is the current effort to port phpMyAdmin. I'm not aware
of any other similar projects right now. It would be really good to have such
a thing though.

------
deweller
Can someone point me to some good benchmarks showing the performance of
Drizzle7 vs. MySQL 5.5?

~~~
LinuxJedi
Unfortunately we don't have any yet, although there are libdrizzle vs.
libmysqlclient benchmarks floating around.

We don't benchmark against MySQL ourselves because we can very easily bias it
in our favour. We would love to see other people benchmarking.

We do, however, benchmark every build against ourselves using several
different suites as can be seen at:

<https://launchpad.net/~drizzle-benchmark>

~~~
rbanffy
Isn't there any standardized SQL benchmarks? I remember one open-source.

edit: <http://sourceforge.net/projects/osdb/>

~~~
LinuxJedi
We use SQLBench, Sysbench (I believe both are pretty standardized) and
drizzleslap. I'll ask others in the team about the one you linked to, looks
interesting.

~~~
LinuxJedi
Oh, I forgot we run DBT2 too

------
rs
Has anyone tried this in a production environment ? Stable enough ? Any
gotchas ?

~~~
wildmXranat
We don't use Drizzle directly, but have been using lib-drizzle to give us c
library access to MySQL. In almost a year, we haven't seen any negatives.

~~~
LinuxJedi
A good point, quite a few people are using the libdrizzle client library
bundled with Drizzle. It is a high-performance BSD licensed library that can
speak the MySQL protocol.

------
JerenYun
Very interesting to find this article today. I have been looking at MySQL
replacements and drop-ins recently, having looked at Percona and MariaDB. I'm
definitely going to keep my eye on this.

------
askget
Is this faster than postgresql?

~~~
davidw
If you defenestrate it, it accelerates at about 10 m/s^2.

~~~
kaiwren
This is also true for postgres, apples and feathers.

